# Your most embarrassing moment as a teenager :)



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Title says it all 



what you expect me to start!? No way


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

ok I will start

During weight lifting, we went outside to play football and I slid into a giant pile of mud. It got all over my socks, shoes, pants, and shirt. I didn't have an extra shirt like I did on most days, so I had to walk around school with a mud on the back of my shirt. I heard a lot of cruel jokes that day. It smeared so it looked like it was dooky on the back of my shirt.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmm I could mention soooo many. My teens were so long ago that I can laugh at them now although they were not really funny at the time. I remember once when I was at at lunch around a group of people. I was really nervous and was drinking a carton of flavoured milk. Someone asked me what the time was and I forgot I had the milk in my hand (probably due to being so nervous) and lifted up my wrist watch to see the time and.... poured the milk all over myself!!! Everyone burst out laughing.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

When I got rejected by this guy I had a crush on who was too old for me. Anyway he rejected me in a mean way. I was 17 and he was 25. He rejected me by flirting with a 14 year old right in front of my face. I think I had a crush on a perverted loser.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I honsetly thought more people would post :?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

*thinks* Mmm...nah.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had to square dance in ****ing gym yesterday. It was awkward. I actually had to touch a girl.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> *thinks* Mmm...nah.


Why so shy? :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think my most embarassing moment, in school anyway, was when I said the wrong thing to a girl I liked. I was a senior, and she was a freshman. But still, we were friends through our friends. Like, I met her through some friends that we both had. Anyway, I teasingly made a comment about her butt, thinking that we knew each other well enough to know I was honestly just joking. But, she took it the wrong way and never spoke to me again.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I think my most embarassing moment, in school anyway, was when I said the wrong thing to a girl I liked. I was a senior, and she was a freshman. But still, we were friends through our friends. Like, I met her through some friends that we both had. Anyway, I teasingly made a comment about her butt, thinking that we knew each other well enough to know I was honestly just joking. But, she took it the wrong way and never spoke to me again.


Lol arkward! I did something similar in school too, but she took it well


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

All of them. I don't know. I was constantly embarrassed as a teenager. 

There was one time when I bled all over my light-colored pants and it's pretty likely that at least half my English class saw, though no one said anything about it (one guy did tell me to sit down for no apparent reason). It was pretty mortifying to realize afterward.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I was out at a table quiz with 2 of my friends, one of whom had a brother near the same age and three of his friends where there. So girls had a team, guys had a team. During the break my friends brother came up to me and said his friend liked me and wanted me to go to a concert with him, I was so nervous I said I'd have to ask my mum. I didn't really speak to any of the guys that night (stupid anxiety) but at the end before I was leaving I gave the guy a hug and ran off. The next day at school I got asked by my friend did I like him, don't remember what I said but turned out it wasn't me he was interested in but that he had gotten my name and our other friends name mixed up. I still cringe at the thoughts of hugging him.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

Every moment was embarrassing when I was a teen


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I should probably post mine but it is worse than almost all of these, not fair!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

High school.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

When i was in third grade and we were having a puppet play and i had a woman puppet and had to try and make a women voice and completely failed and freaked out and my voice sounded so squeeky and scared and felt complete emvarressment in front of the whole school... Ugh


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Omg i just remembered one even worse so badd. Ok so i was like 12 and was at ymca summer camp, and there was a rule that if you had to go to the bathroom you has to take a friend with you such a lame rule i know and i was too anxious to ask a stranger to walk with me to the bathroom and eventually peed my freakin pants...omg try and beat that embarrassing story


----------



## Introversa (Jun 21, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> When I got rejected by this guy I had a crush on who was too old for me. Anyway he rejected me in a mean way. I was 17 and he was 25. He rejected me by flirting with a 14 year old right in front of my face. I think I had a crush on a perverted loser.


What a sick and disgusting person!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> When I got rejected by this guy I had a crush on who was too old for me. Anyway he rejected me in a mean way. I was 17 and he was 25. He rejected me by flirting with a 14 year old right in front of my face. I think I had a crush on a perverted loser.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Introversa (Jun 21, 2012)

Too many to count but one that still haunts me is when I went camping with kids from church (ex).... at night we were all sitting around the bonfire and telling jokes and I somehow decided to join in.... needless to say no one laughed at my joke and they just looked at me like I was an idiot!

When I was about 18 I went to this kind summer camp and I was the only African there and the people were saying how poor Africa is and how helpless Africans are etc I got so angry and started crying because that's when I realized they were never going to consider me an equal. I cried in front of everyone and they kept saying don't feel bad.. it's ok to be poor etc


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Worst thing that happened was tripping on the stairs in-front of a bunch of people. Nothing seriously embarrassing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quite a few times in 12th grade, I almost fell because the floor was slippery. 

Another time in 12th grade, I was walking from the student parking lot to the inside of the building and it was really windy that day. I sounded like I was having a panic attack, so I coughed to cover it up. This guy was looking at me, too. ops It was torturous.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just remembered a time in 12th grade (this seems to be the most embarrassing time of my life) when I was standing out in the hallway in a separate building. I was in my Health Occupations class and we had to go to the gym for something. I can't remember what it was exactly. Anywho, when it was over, we were all just standing out in the hallway getting ready to leave. I didn't even really know what was going on because my SAD was just that bad. I was so ready to leave. Well, a few of these students from my class were coming to stand near me. We had our bookbags laying down in the hall. For some reason, I freaked out and was too scared to get my bookbag. When these students came near me, I felt so awkward. It was unbearable. I didn't know what to do. I was just standing awkwardly with nothing to hold in my hand. It got so bad to the point that I was super stiff and I couldn't move. I tried leaning against the wall so I wouldn't look so awkward but that didn't seem to help any. My back was hurting pretty bad by the time we actually left. I'm so glad that was over with.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

In P.E. our gym teacher made us pair up to do some training exercises. She wanted us to do "step-hops" on the bleachers but only on one step. We were basically jumping on and off the first step as fast as we could while our partner was sitting one step above us counting how many we could do within a certain time frame. The guy I got paired up with was really nice, but I could never look him in the eyes again after I tripped on the step and landed face-first right in his... lap.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

it was kind of a long moment..lasted from when i was thirteen till i was nineteen :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

hmm well I've had tons of embarssing moments......But i'd have to say the worst was in middle school when I had to mount a balance beam as a example in front of my whole gym class. You basically have to staddle the balance beam and than bring your feet backwards and push yourself up. But my teacher kept making me do it multiple time and yeah......all the guys got a kick out of it apparently judging by their laughter......it was just humaliating. u_u darn you mr.G


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> In P.E. our gym teacher made us pair up to do some training exercises. She wanted us to do "step-hops" on the bleachers but only on one step. We were basically jumping on and off the first step as fast as we could while our partner was sitting one step above us counting how many we could do within a certain time frame. *The guy I got paired up with was really nice, but I could never look him in the eyes again after I tripped on the step and landed face-first right in his... lap.*


Ow :lol


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ow :lol


Mmhmm. And everyone saw it happen.

Edit: Oh, he wasn't hurt. He was laughing along with everybody else.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Waiting for a ride from my dad after my retail job. Had a fellow co-worker who was also being picked up by her brother. Saw my dad's car approach into view. I briskly walked to the car opened the door and sat inside, only to realize this wasn't my dad, it was a stranger - my co worker's brother who was waving frantically for me to not get into the car. My dad was behind his car and saw the whole scenario. The worst part was the rest of my co-workers saw it too.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Giving my crush a secret valentine teddy bear that danced...the outcome was not what I hoped for :lol


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably this one time when I tripped and literally landed in some girls lap, face first... Right on her thighs, and to make it worse it was in gym class, so she was wearing like, nothing.

Was terribly embarrassing, and REALLY awkward.
I just said "Uh, sorry..." and walked away. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Most embarrassing thing was being a teenager. the bad hair, the big glasses, the no make-up. all that jazz.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a few embarrassing high school memories. My social studies teacher threw me out of the class one time for not paying attention because I was busy trying to finish my maths homework.

Another time, a friend and I were hanging out in our English class during break. She was telling me one of those ghost stories with shock endings - one minute she was talking in this creepy whisper, and the next thing I knew she suddenly yelled out the punchline and put her hands around my neck as if to strangle me. I gave a start and screamed so loudly that my English teacher actually heard me from the hallway, and she came rushing into the room to check if everything was alright. There were a bunch of other people there at the time, too. Of course, they thought it was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Long story short, my mom walked in on me... if you catch my drift.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Got caught having sex...in a tent...by my then partners mother.

My junk was literally in her face when she unzipped the tent....*beetroot red*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

carambola said:


> All of them. I don't know. I was constantly embarrassed as a teenager.
> 
> There was one time when I bled all over my light-colored pants and it's pretty likely that at least half my English class saw, though no one said anything about it (one guy did tell me to sit down for no apparent reason). It was pretty mortifying to realize afterward.


please tell me you're not a girl. if you are i am so sorry that had to happen to you. i personally don't know how it feels but i have five sisters so i think i have an idea.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> In P.E. our gym teacher made us pair up to do some training exercises. She wanted us to do "step-hops" on the bleachers but only on one step. We were basically jumping on and off the first step as fast as we could while our partner was sitting one step above us counting how many we could do within a certain time frame. The guy I got paired up with was really nice, but I could never look him in the eyes again after I tripped on the step and landed face-first right in his... lap.


That sucks I bet it was just as embarassing for the guy..

my worst story is I had to weigh in for wrestling meet in tighty whities (bc thats the only thing you are allowed to wear under a singlet) in front of like sometimes up to 20 other guys... There is a second part to this. to check body fat percent we had to do it in front of the athletic trainer which was a nice fairly attarctive woman. Who happened to have a student that was a classmate of mine who I happened to have a very longstanding crush on who was going to be going to school for the same thing. needless to say i had to appear in my tighty whities in front of this girl which nearly caused me to quit the team right then and there out of fear, she was a little mean to me and called me tighty whities for the rest of that year because I was the only who put up the biggest gripe about standing in my underwear infront of her....


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

asw12345 said:


> please tell me you're not a girl. if you are i am so sorry that had to happen to you. i personally don't know how it feels but i have five sisters so i think i have an idea.


Yeah, I'm a girl . . .


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

carambola said:


> Yeah, I'm a girl . . .


damn, that must have sucked


----------

